# GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Heat 4:30 PT



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

@


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

RUN RUN RUN


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I like what I see so far.
Our bench will be huge in the playoffs.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

Which Miami player has the coolest first name?

Rafer Alston?
Udonis Hasem?
Samaki Walker?
Rasual Butler?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Udonis has to be the strangest.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

its good to see reef getting calls so far.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Good lord !
Odom is huge for them..


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

But that weak backcourt...


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Blazerfan..what do you think of D.A. in the backcourt ?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

ohhhhh outplayed badly.
tentative ..

Damon for a threeeee !


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

DA's shot is gone tonight, and no one is boxing out ODOM!

The Heat are just outworking us right now!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Damon for another 3333333333333


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

We should be killing them in the low post and going to the line every time a layup or dunk isn't happening.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Blazerfan..what do you think of D.A. in the backcourt ?



I mean some nights he goes crazy and gets 27 pts and plays awesome and then others he seems like he forgot how to play basketball. I know his back still bothers him, which probably has alot to do with it. I just wish we has a solid Back up.

What do u think?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Miami is NOT a good offensive team,if we can go on an offensive run,we should have this game won,also when Theo goes over to block a shot,we need to rotate over and box out,we learn this in 4th grade basketball.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes but in 4th grade team defense meant something and individual stats you couldn't pronounce or understand.


----------



## pumkinhead (Jan 30, 2004)

*our glareing need for a SG*

By looking at this game a active and talented shooting guard would be huge for playoff push "DA is just a tweener he needs to drive and shoot quicker and take it to the hole. he does play well against a bad defense but miamis D is pretty good. is their a guy who can help in a limited role from F/A list or overseas?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> Yes but in 4th grade team defense meant something and individual stats you couldn't pronounce or understand.


I knew a ton about individual stats in 4th grade, that's basically what most of little kids played for was individual stats.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Well I wish his shooting percentage were 
up,but I think his back hurts..maybe??


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

dang that was a bogus foul on Darius..
now he has 4 ???



wow..Damon is taking all the shots.
How come??
(thank god he is,no one else can score)

What is that a sign of??

Is he not distributing the ball or what??


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

those second chance points are huuuuge by zach


----------



## knickerbocker2k2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Miami is pretty streaky!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

refs es terrible tonight,each and every one of miles' fouls in the 3rd quarter were so obviously not fouls,any fan can see that.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Mia is not going to keep giving us chances to take the lead,if we don't do it soon,we will lose.


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> But that weak backcourt...


Are you talking about the Heat's or the blazers

definilty Udonis


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

if we lose this game by 1-2 pts it is ALL ruben and DA's fault, 2 meaningless technicals.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

fire up ruben you will pay !!!


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> fire up ruben you will pay !!!


agreed :yes:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Blazers please pull this offf..
get darius back in there..
junk yard dog is p.o. !!!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Thank the Lord that Butler got a T too.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

bennnnnnch is terrific

this team is so deep...
put another line up in..
no problem they pull ahead...
yeeeeeeee hah


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

MOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That could be game,just keep rebounding and we got them.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

woohoo nice shot Damon (i cant believe I just said that, Oh well) 


Get a W guys


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I predicted the Miami team to win..

see I hope to jinx them. 

Go Blazers!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

actually blazerfan..
there have been games Damon has been the best player on the team..
at least the most prolific shooter.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

steady guys...
don't trade patterson !!!!
that guy is our junk yard doggg.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

miami has only one time out for the rest of the game  !!!!!!!!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

ever since the McInnis trade Damon has been playing extremely well. I don't know why, but he's starting to play the way we hoped he would when we traded for him all those years ago.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

oh my god.....3 pointer by da


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

:upset: Stop with the 3 pointers MM...:upset:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

refs are HORRIBLE, that was not goaltending,and I love the bounces miami is getting, nice shot Lamar,we all know you have that touch


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

hang on...


----------



## pumkinhead (Jan 30, 2004)

*just score portland*

defense like a mother you guys comon we can get this one :laugh: :grinning: :devil:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

cheeks es MORON, no mas playing Theo on Odom, my cat would know not to use that matchup.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

that rebound by zach saved the game..
that is what Portland has needed so badly..
that one big rebound !!

Huge victory this will be considering how hot miami has been..
(and bad calls)


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

we still have to score....


----------



## pumkinhead (Jan 30, 2004)

*got to get it to rahim they will double team*

ZBO AND DA SO MM OR SAR


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

yes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

damn da how do you make that but not wide open 3's?


----------



## obiwankenobi (Jan 31, 2004)

DA with another ill-advised shot...

GOOD!

He's gonna give me a coronary.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

RIP CITY IS BACK


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> actually blazerfan..
> there have been games Damon has been the best player on the team..
> at least the most prolific shooter.



Oh I agree, Im just not high on Damon , but he does come through some nights.


----------



## pumkinhead (Jan 30, 2004)

*or let DA shoot from the locker room*

:laugh:  :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: man gods gotta be helpin now!!!!!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

why such poor clock management by miami...
no timeouts woith over 6 minutes to play..


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

why such poor clock management by miami...
no timeouts with over 6 minutes to play..

not that i am complaining


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

and Damon and DA seal the win 


Good game Blazers and Blazers fans


----------



## pumkinhead (Jan 30, 2004)

*we won we won thank god we won*

yesssssssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Back to .500 now!!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

look at coach cheeks...
yahooooooooooo
they looked so steady even when shots didn't fall


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

game ball to Ruben..
he started the comeback..


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

YES!!!!!! we won...wwwooo hoooooo..told you all have faith...YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

:woot:

:banana:

:twave:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

11 minutes to go..
memphis up by 1 point

haha on me..that's right it doesn't matter does it?
both are rivals although I think Portland has better chance of passing Memphis.

good night everybody~


----------



## Focus (Feb 13, 2004)

Way to go Blazer, with Denver L tonite we are much closer to 8th spot.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Portland did an excellent job coming back. It makes me nervous to have to rely on DA and Damon hitting perimeter shots in order to win (and that's the reason I wonder whether this surge is going to last) but when they're hitting the team looks pretty good.

The Blazers have looked MUCH better defensively lately, too. Part of that might be a fully healthy DA, part of it Theo, and part of it we're playing crappy teams. But we'll enjoy it as long as it lasts!

Ed O.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Since I've escaped Portland for the confines of Eugene, I've had the pleasure of watching a lot of Blazer games (home games that do not get blacked out) and I have to say that I love what I've been seeing ever since we traded away that malcontent, Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje... talk about a cancer! Kidding aside, Nash and Patterson have certainly impressed me after waiting on them for so long all summer / first half. Way to go, guys!


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Miami has been playing great ball as of late, and this win is a worthy one.

It's not like we just beat Phili without AI or something!

Miami had all their best, at home, and on a winning streak and our boys won. 

Good win let's keep it going!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

OK since I have been complaining about our guards play the last 6 games or so.. with their lousy shooting and lack of D

I am going to say they played pretty good tonight...
actually all 5 of them did... 

sometimes Damon has ice in his veins I think :woot:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Boxscore by NBA.com 

46.6% FG%

12 turnovers... (we have been doing good at not turning over the ball lately)

they outrebounded us :naughty:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

They may have outrebounded us,but they were no where near the glass i nteh 4th quarter when it mattered,we did a good job of adjusting.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Game recap by NBA.com 



> _"I think that squirmish sparked them a little bit," admitted Miami forward Lamar Odom, who scored 25 points. "They got hyped after that. Damon hit some threes with a hand in his face."
> 
> Portland held Wade, the reigning Eastern Conference Player of the Week, to just 12 points, his lowest total since scoring 10 at New Orleans on January 31.
> 
> *"They put up a wall," he said. "They did a good job of containing me from getting to the rim. I have to make better decisions. I just didn't concentrate on finishing like I did in recent games." *_



It seems even our guards D is getting better


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

*
Pictures from CBS.SportsLine.com








Portland Trail Blazers' Damon Stoudamire (3) scores over Miami Heat's Dwayne Wade, left, in the first half Monday, Feb. 23, 2004, in Miami. The Trail Blazers won 89-81









Portland Trail Blazers' Darius Miles (23) scores over Miami Heat's Lamar Odum, right, in the first half Monday, Feb. 23, 2004, in Miami.









Portland Trail Blazers' Theo Ratliff, right, scores over Miami Heat's Lamar Odom in the first half Monday, Feb. 23, 2004, in Miami. 










Miami Heat's Caron Butler recovers a rebound against the Portland Trail Blazers in the second quarter Monday, Feb. 23, 2004, in Miami.









Portland Trail Blazers' Zach Randolph scores against the Miami Heat in the first quarter Monday, Feb. 23, 2004, in Miami.
*


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Good win, coupled with a big loss by Denver. Only 2 games back in the loss column...

No short-changing the win from me. Miami was a legit victory; a tough one as expected.

Two things stood out to me in looking at the box score: 1) Zach and Shareef are still an either/or, and 2) our new lineup finally faced a quick, penetrating SF and didn't fare too well. I assume Shareef was responsible for at least 15 minutes at SF. Sort of a no-win scenario there for poor Shareef.

Dan


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

good comeback--

you guys over here get my respect for giving us respect.

and holding DWade to 12 pts deserves some props too-I didn't see the game but from what I hear is that you either played zone/trapped/doubled Wade when he got the ball preventing him from driving. Props to Mo


----------

